# Oggi è il mio ultimo giorno



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

*Oggi è il mio ultimo giorno*

Da fumatore.

Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.

Questa sera, dopo la partita della Roma, me ne andrò sul terrazzo, arrotolerò la mia ultima sigaretta e me la fumerò in santa pace. Dopo butterò filtri, cartine e tabacco nella spazzatura, oppure li regalerò al primo barbone che incontro.

Mi spiace, ma sarò abbastanza nervoso nei prossimi giorni. Molto nervoso. Ditemi sempre di si.


----------



## oceansize (17 Settembre 2014)

in bocca al lupo tuba! quando ti verrà voglia pensa che per prima cosa ti sei liberato di una schiavitù, perché questo è dopotutto!
bravo!!!


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

29 aprile 2003. Per amore 

PS Mia moglie è convinta sia perchè me lo ha chiesto lei :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


Capisco e ti sono vicina in questo momento...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


Tu fai le domande giuste e vedi che ti dico di si 

PS bravo, una buona decisione


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditemi sempre di si.


Sì.

E a parte questo, tanto di cappello.


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Hai fatto benissimo, il tuo corpo ti ringrazierà


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
Io sto provando a smettere da lunedì!!!
Quindi sto al terzo giorno e c'ho certi nervi che me magnerei un gatto con tutto er pelo!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tubaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> Io sto provando a smettere da lunedì!!!
> Quindi sto al terzo giorno e c'ho certi nervi che me magnerei un gatto con tutto er pelo!!!!


E daje 

Ogni volta che resisti all'impulso dai una mazzata al quel mostro bastardo 

Famo che ogni giorno veniamo su questo thread e contiamo i giorni che siamo stati senza fumare.

Io ci provai qualche anno fa, resistetti per 14 mesi, ricominciai come un coglione: con 3 amici abbiamo l'usanza di fare una partita a poker ogni anno (è l'unica occasione in cui gioco a soldi). Mi fumarono addosso tutta le sera. Mi accesi una sigaretta con un tris d'assi servito su un piatto di 400 euri  Vinsi il piatto. Ricominciai a fumare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E daje
> 
> Ogni volta che resisti all'impulso dai una mazzata al quel mostro bastardo
> 
> ...



Ma è perché tu non segui i saggi consigli che dai agli altri


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2014)

*Allora*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...





Coraggio ci riuscirai.Comunque conosco un metodo infallibile per smettere.Avevo un collega di lavoro che aveva il brutto vizio di fumare il sigaro in macchina,con il risultato di rendere l'aria irrespirabile e impuzzolire i miei amatissimi completi e le mie cravatte.Un bel giorno davanti ad altri 5 colleghi me ne esco e gli dico:senti un po' vuoi smettere di fumare?METTITI QUEI SIGARI ACCESI NEL CULO.....e lui ridendo:e tu sei sicuro che così smetto?ed io:smetterai di fumarli sicuramente, MA CONTINUERAI A COMPRARLI....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:un collega aveva le lacrime dalle risate...puoi sempre provare il mio metodo tuba.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


grande io ho smesso ormai dai 3 anni


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è perché tu non segui i saggi consigli che dai agli altri


Cioè ?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E daje
> 
> Ogni volta che resisti all'impulso dai una mazzata al quel mostro bastardo
> 
> ...


io sono stato 3 anni senza fumare, poi la sera che nacque mio figlio ci furono grosse complicazioni, mi innervosii come un animale e accettai una sigaretta...olè, rifatta la frittata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè ?



Di solito dici che per smettere di fare  una cosa non serve la forza di volontà: si smette di farla solo quando si è pienamente consapevoli che è stupido farla.
Da quel che racconti la tua sembra più una sfida alla tua forza di volontà


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io sono stato 3 anni senza fumare, poi la sera che nacque mio figlio ci furono grosse complicazioni, mi innervosii come un animale e accettai una sigaretta...olè, rifatta la frittata


Immagino. Comprensibile però.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Di solito dici che per smettere di fare  una cosa non serve la forza di volontà: si smette di farla solo quando si è pienamente consapevoli che è stupido farla.
> Da quel che racconti la tua sembra più una sfida alla tua forza di volontà


Colpevole vostro onore 

D'altronde è risaputo che il calzolaio gira con le scarpe rotte.


----------



## Traccia (17 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 29 aprile 2003. Per amore
> 
> PS Mia moglie *è convinta sia perchè me lo ha chiesto lei* :rotfl:


cavolo! vuoi dire che coloro che hanno smesso "per me" in realtà mi dicevano cazzate?!? ahhahah
pure mio marito fumò la sua ultima sigaretta dopo nemmeno un mese che stavamo assieme (io non riesco fisicamente a stare con un fumatore, non ce la faccio! ho un blocco/disgusto! è più forte di me, tolleranza zero). Ed anche altri due miei ex hanno smesso quando stavano con me. Persino due mie amiche hanno buttato il pacchetto. Una ha ripreso l'altra mi ringrazia ancora.
Io sono talmente cacacazzi su questo argomento, talebana, che pur di non essere pungolati/stressati/esauriti dalle mie rotture di cojoni, quando mi vedono evitano a priori, inizio a tossire, a rompere, (faccio sceneggiate napoletane! ahahahh) insomma divento insoppportabile (più del solito!!!) praticamente in mia presenza passa tutto il "piacere" del fumo. Ovvio che qsto non lo applico con chi vedo raramente. Ma son stata capace di rompere le palle anche in giordania, nei locali pubblici li purtroppo si può fumare, ora: capisco i locali, ma che i miei amici italiani si adeguino a qste regole (avevano ragione, per carità) ma io ho sbroccato, checcazzz, un minimo di rispetto cmq. Niente.
io le dipendenze proprio non le capisco...aspirare catrame...sporcare i polmoni...puzzare di vestiti e di fiato...avere i denti gialli...spendere un fottio di soldi...e poi la dipendenza psicologica...bah...boh.
BRAVO TUBARAO je la farai. Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> cavolo! vuoi dire che coloro che hanno smesso "per me" in realtà mi dicevano cazzate?!? ahhahah


Ho smesso perchè la mia amica si era operata alle corde vocali. Una cosa è sentire uno che ti dice "smetti", un altro avere la prova davanti che è meglio smettere... ti convince 

E poi stava per nascere il mio secondo figlio, e quindi avevo un pegno d'amore con lui


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...



Intanto forza Lupa e forza Tuba...
Io e mia moglie,fissammo' come ultimo giorno il 31.12.2001.Quella notte,ovviamente insieme a tantissimi amici,penso di avere fumato,non meno di 10-15 Marlboro.Ricordo l'ultima,buttata a meta'nel camino acceso.
Non abbiamo mai piu',acceso 1 sigaretta...


----------



## Dalida (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tubaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> Io sto provando a smettere da lunedì!!!
> Quindi sto al terzo giorno e c'ho certi nervi che me magnerei un gatto con tutto er pelo!!!!



ma tu stai provando proprio in questo momento? intrepido.


----------



## Homer (17 Settembre 2014)

Idem....16 anni fa, per amore, perchè mi dava fastidio che quando ci si baciava sentisse il mio alito fetente di fumo (lei non fumava), buttai un pacchetto intero appena comprato, mai più fumato e mai più sentito la necessità.
Penso che la forza di volontà, ma quella VERA non quella in cui si dice PROVO A SMETTERE, sia il vero motore per smettere di fumare.
Mio suocero le ha provate tutte, dalle pastiglie, agli spilli, agli orecchini, passando per la sigaretta mezza fumata, ma niente, lui "prova a smettere di fumare" ma non è mai stato convinto.

Per il resto FORZA TUBA; vedrai che ne gioverai in tutto......ma tu non eri quello che correva??


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io sono stato 3 anni senza fumare, poi la sera che nacque mio figlio ci furono grosse complicazioni, mi innervosii come un animale e accettai una sigaretta...olè, rifatta la frittata


ed infatti, io aspetto novembre per smettere. Così mi tiro due pacchetti durante il travaglio della mia Madama senza remore di coscienza. E dopo: fine della storia....(Ipse dixit)


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Idem....16 anni fa, per amore, perchè mi dava fastidio che quando ci si baciava sentisse il mio alito fetente di fumo (lei non fumava), buttai un pacchetto intero appena comprato, mai più fumato e mai più sentito la necessità.
> Penso che la forza di volontà, ma quella VERA non quella in cui si dice PROVO A SMETTERE, sia il vero motore per smettere di fumare.
> Mio suocero le ha provate tutte, dalle pastiglie, agli spilli, agli orecchini, passando per la sigaretta mezza fumata, ma niente, lui "prova a smettere di fumare" ma non è mai stato convinto.
> 
> Per il resto FORZA TUBA; vedrai che ne gioverai in tutto......*ma tu non eri quello che correva??*


Faccio una discreta attività fisica e ho anche abbastanza fiato, ma credo che se non fumassi i risultati ottenuti sarebbero di gran lunga migliori.

Ieri dopo quattro minuti quattro di gioco di capoeira in cui è più il tempo che stai in verticale o facendo salti vari, vedevo San Pietro sulla traversa, i non fumatori erano freschi come delle rose.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

In questa microvacanza la mia voglia di riprendere è stata abbastanza imbarazzante, ma ho resistito...


----------



## Homer (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio una discreta attività fisica e ho anche abbastanza fiato, ma credo che se non fumassi i risultati ottenuti sarebbero di gran lunga migliori.
> 
> Ieri dopo quattro minuti quattro di gioco di capoeira in cui è più il tempo che stai in verticale o facendo salti vari, *vedevo San Pietro sulla traversa*, i non fumatori erano freschi come delle rose.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e che ti diceva???


----------



## Traccia (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio una discreta attività fisica e ho anche abbastanza fiato, ma credo che se non fumassi i risultati ottenuti sarebbero di gran lunga migliori.
> 
> Ieri dopo quattro minuti quattro di gioco di capoeira in cui è più il tempo che stai in verticale o facendo salti vari, vedevo San Pietro sulla traversa, i* non fumatori erano freschi come delle rose.*


mmmm...quello nun è perchè non fumano...:condom:
ahahahahah
non credo che smette di fumà possa fa miracoli sportivi...:rotfl:
(scherzo èèèèèè)


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2014)

Da ex fumatrice 
in bocca al lupo ...

anche se ogni tanto qualcuna ci scappa...


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio una discreta attività fisica e ho anche abbastanza fiato, ma credo che se non fumassi i risultati ottenuti sarebbero di gran lunga migliori.
> 
> Ieri dopo quattro minuti quattro di gioco di capoeira in cui è più il tempo che stai in verticale o facendo salti vari, vedevo San Pietro sulla traversa, i non fumatori erano freschi come delle rose.


ah ma allora non fumi solo tabacco, birbantello!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu fai le domande giuste e vedi che ti dico di si
> 
> PS bravo, una buona decisione


'azz mi hai anticipata. Facocera!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Idem....16 anni fa, per amore, perchè mi dava fastidio *che quando ci si baciava sentisse il mio alito fetente di fumo (lei non fumava), *buttai un pacchetto intero appena comprato, mai più fumato e mai più sentito la necessità.
> Penso che la forza di volontà, ma quella VERA non quella in cui si dice PROVO A SMETTERE, sia il vero motore per smettere di fumare.
> Mio suocero le ha provate tutte, dalle pastiglie, agli spilli, agli orecchini, passando per la sigaretta mezza fumata, ma niente, lui "prova a smettere di fumare" ma non è mai stato convinto.
> 
> Per il resto FORZA TUBA; vedrai che ne gioverai in tutto......ma tu non eri quello che correva??


Quando smisi per quei 14 mesi. Baciare una fumatrice sembrava di leccare un posacenere. Dopo due settimane: tende, lenzuola, vestiti, copridivano, etc etc: tutto in lavanderia,

Ma la cosa più shoccante: i sapori. Scoprii che caffè, birra, vino.....erano cose completamente diverse rispetto a quelle che avevo bevuto da fumatore.


----------



## ologramma (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


La vedo dura , sappi che io fumatore incallito fino a 60 sigarette al giorno era di febbraio di giovedì  , ho fumato fino a mezzanotte poi il venerdì pur avendo il pacchetto in tasca non ho toccato più una sigaretta era 1988 avevo 41 ora mi ritrovo senza tosse e con più soldi in tasca oltre la salute.
Ho avuto lo stimolo di accenderla per due anni , la mia signora mi ha poi detto che sono stato intrattabile per molto tempo


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> La vedo dura , sappi che io fumatore incallito fino a 60 sigarette al giorno era di febbraio di giovedì  , ho fumato fino a mezzanotte poi il venerdì pur avendo il pacchetto in tasca non ho toccato più una sigaretta era 1988 avevo 41 ora mi ritrovo senza tosse e con più soldi in tasca oltre la salute.
> Ho avuto lo stimolo di accenderla per due anni , *la mia signora mi ha poi detto che sono stato intrattabile per molto tempo*


Ditemi sempre di si


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditemi sempre di si


Siiiiii .... ( ma che vinco?!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditemi sempre di si


sì sì sì sì sì sì sì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sìsì sì sì sì sì sì


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siiiiii .... ( *ma che vinco?!*)


Che non m'incazzo 

Vedi Sbri, che è donna di mondo, come si è portata avanti col lavoro ? 

Watch and learn.


----------



## zanna (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditemi sempre di si


:canna:un tiro?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che non m'incazzo
> 
> Vedi Sbri, che è donna di mondo, come si è portata avanti col lavoro ?
> 
> Watch and learn.


Finge!!!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finge!!!


Come Sally ?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come Sally ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finge!!!


no, ma Ctrl+C e Ctrl+V a me spicciano casa.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che non m'incazzo
> 
> Vedi Sbri, che è donna di mondo, come si è portata avanti col lavoro ?
> 
> Watch and learn.


 Si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si ... Dimmi di si


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, ma Ctrl+C e Ctrl+V a me spicciano casa.


Sborona!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, ma Ctrl+C e Ctrl+V a me spicciano casa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (17 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho smesso perchè la mia amica si era operata alle corde vocali. Una cosa è sentire uno che ti dice "smetti", un altro avere la prova davanti che è meglio smettere... ti convince
> 
> E poi stava per nascere il mio secondo figlio, e quindi avevo un pegno d'amore con lui


Avevi amica e moglie in attesa?:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Settembre 2014)

Fumata.

Ora sono ufficialmente un ex-fumatore.


Ditemi di si


----------



## disincantata (17 Settembre 2014)

Sì.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che non m'incazzo
> 
> Vedi Sbri, che è donna di mondo, come si è portata avanti col lavoro ?
> 
> Watch and learn.


Veramente io ho scritto prima di lei...capisco la paura di LECTER ma proprio non mi consideri


----------



## Flavia (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fumata.
> 
> Ora sono ufficialmente un ex-fumatore.
> 
> ...


:up:
all'inizio a me 
mancava la routine
la gestualità, oltre alla nicotina
ricordo che i primi tempi 
la sera scendevo a portare 
a spasso il cane,
senza un 1€ in tasca
per la paura di comprare
le sigarette al distributore
forza!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fumata.
> 
> Ora sono ufficialmente un ex-fumatore.
> 
> ...


Siiiii ... Yes ..oui .... Da ...ja ..


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


Che buon proposito
Bravo :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


come va?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> all'inizio a me
> mancava la routine
> la gestualità, oltre alla nicotina
> ...


Avevo sentito una spiegazione in merito tempo fa secondo la quale è più semplice smettere per un uomo rispetto a una donna, proprio perchè la donna cade nella dipendenza psicologica e l'uomo invece cade nella dipendenza fisica.
Ovvero, l'uomo fumatore necessita fisicamente di nicotina, alla donna la nicotina non dà più di tanta dipendenza fisica, ma ne dà parecchia psicologica...quindi giust'appunto la ritualità, la gestualità, etc...
Secondo questa spiegazione sugli uomini i cerotti hanno effetti decisamente migliori rispetto agli effetti sulle donne.
Anche io avevo il problema della sigaretta in certi momenti, la mattina dopo il caffè per me era paradiso!
Quella è la sigaretta che più mi manca!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fumata.
> 
> Ora sono ufficialmente un ex-fumatore.
> 
> ...


Ovvio che si


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


Bravo! Non mollare... io ci ho provato tre volte...:unhappy:

Mi offro come sfogo forumistico... puoi insultarmi quanto vuoi... 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## spleen (18 Settembre 2014)

Ho fumato la mia ultima cicca il giorno che mia moglie (mai fumatrice) con gli occhi scintillanti di gioia mi ha annunciato di essere in attesa di nostro figlio.
Dopo aver festeggiato con lei, ho afferrato l'ultimo pacchetto con le 3 sigarette rimaste e lo ho gettato nella spazza.

Sono passati 20 anni.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Avevi amica e moglie in attesa?:rotfl:


Amica per davvero! Sono stato fedelissimo fino a tre anni fa (mi pare )


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditemi sempre di si.


no


----------



## Tubarao (18 Settembre 2014)

Adesso si sta facendo sentire. Alle 11 ne avrei già fumate tre. Sono a zero. Comincio a essere irritabile


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso si sta facendo sentire. Alle 11 ne avrei già fumate tre. Sono a zero. Comincio a essere irritabile


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso si sta facendo sentire. Alle 11 ne avrei già fumate tre. Sono a zero. Comincio a essere irritabile



Ciao

siamo in due ... ex ... 
solo da qualche settimana ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso si sta facendo sentire. Alle 11 ne avrei già fumate tre. Sono a zero. Comincio a essere irritabile




se superi indenne le prime tre settimane poi è tutto in discesa


----------



## Flavia (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avevo sentito una spiegazione in merito tempo fa secondo la quale è più semplice smettere per un uomo rispetto a una donna, proprio perchè la donna cade nella dipendenza psicologica e l'uomo invece cade nella dipendenza fisica.
> Ovvero, l'uomo fumatore necessita fisicamente di nicotina, alla donna la nicotina non dà più di tanta dipendenza fisica, ma ne dà parecchia psicologica...quindi giust'appunto la ritualità, la gestualità, etc...
> Secondo questa spiegazione sugli uomini i cerotti hanno effetti decisamente migliori rispetto agli effetti sulle donne.
> Anche io avevo il problema della sigaretta in certi momenti, la mattina dopo il caffè per me era paradiso!
> Quella è la sigaretta che più mi manca!


mi è capitato poco tempo fa
di riaccendere una sigaretta
i polmoni mi si sono chiusi:nuke:
ora ho un rifiuto
credo che come dici tu
in certi momenti la sigaretta
fosse solo un'abitudine


----------



## Tubarao (18 Settembre 2014)

Il primo giorno è stato tosto. Molto tosto.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il primo giorno è stato tosto. Molto tosto.


Ma je l'hai fatta :up: Notte


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il primo giorno è stato tosto. Molto tosto.


Sì


----------



## Tubarao (19 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì



:kiss:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il primo giorno è stato tosto. Molto tosto.


a quanto siamo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a quanto siamo?


shhhhh, digli solo di sì.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


anche io ho smesso ieri sera.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> anche io ho smesso ieri sera.



Si


----------



## Traccia (19 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> anche io ho smesso ieri sera.


avatar di Jack Vettriano? ho una sua stampa a casa...inconfondibile lo stile (SE NON è LUI SAI CHE FIGURA DI MERDA! :rotfl


----------



## Principessa (21 Settembre 2014)

*Siete bravissimi!*

Io fumo 2-3 camel light al giorno. 
Spero di riuscire a smettere definitivamente, in fondo sono proprio poche e non dovrebbe essere così difficile.


----------



## Flavia (21 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io fumo 2-3 camel light al giorno.
> Spero di riuscire a smettere definitivamente, in fondo sono proprio poche e non dovrebbe essere così difficile.


:up:
sei già in discesa
devi solo provare
vedrai che non sarà
faticoso smettere per te


----------



## LDS (22 Settembre 2014)

mai fatto un tiro di sigaretta, nemmeno mai provato in 28 anni.

credo di avere dei polmoni talmente bianchi e immacolati che nemmeno quelli di un bambino appena nato ha!


è una delle cose di cui vado veramente fiero ed orgoglioso!


ad ognuno il suo, perché credo che il mio fegato non pensi la stessa cosa!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (22 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> avatar di Jack Vettriano? ho una sua stampa a casa...inconfondibile lo stile (SE NON è LUI SAI CHE FIGURA DI MERDA! :rotfl


E' lui ;-)


----------



## Manon Lescaut (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si


Per ora non ne ho toccata neanche una...


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da fumatore.
> 
> Data, 17 Settembre, scelta quasi per gioco e completamente a caso (avrei potuto tranquillamente dire 16 o 18 o 20) tre mesi fa durante una calda serata di giugno mentre chiacchieravo di questa cosa con un'amica.
> 
> ...


Preparati ad un incremento delle prestazioni.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Settembre 2014)

Ho smesso nel 2009, il 3 novembre. Ho ripreso il 3 gennaio del 2012.
Quando smisi lo feci solo perché mi ero stancata di essere una fumatrice (un pacchetto al giorno da vent'anni), di dipendere dai tabaccai, di dover sempre girare con la borsa per tenerci almeno le sigarette, perché mi ero davvero annoiata di me.
Non ho mai avuto alcun risentimento fisico, né di salute né estetico, per il ricorso alla sigaretta e sono convintissima che si muoia comunque.

Quando smisi, fu dura, ma utilizzai qualche stratagemma per i momenti di spasmo desiderante:
1. Bere acqua: hai voglia, un'irrefrenabile voglia che quasi ti gira la testa? Bevi un mezzo litro d'acqua e poi respira e di' a te stesso "sono un non fumatore". Sentirai una nobile calma scenderti nel petto E l'aria sarà pulita, anche se stai in mezzo al traffico.
2. Procurarsi un ciuccio per bambini. Io ne "rubai" uno a mio nipote, divenne masticatissimo.
3. Procurarsi la radice "Sativa", senegalese, pulisce i denti e ha un sapore delizioso (la liquerizia a me fa schifo e poi alza la pressione).

Sono stata benissimo, nel senso di non dipendente più per nulla, solo dopo un paio di mesi. Non mi è mai mancata la sigaretta per quel tempo in cui smisi. Mai. E però nemmeno mi sono mai messa a fare crociate antifumo e chiunque poteva fumarmi anche in faccia, perché davvero non mi interessava più. Quando non fumi ti senti zen. Sei padrone di te ed è una bella sensazione.
Ho ricominciato perché fumare mi piace . Un giorno smetterò di nuovo, perché mi verrò a noia ancora, come mi vengono a noia i tagli di capelli, ma ora non ne ho voglia.

Però, Tuba, se ci aiutiamo, magari ci riprovo. Ho comuqne avuto bisogno anche allora di un'amica che smettesse con me (con al differenza che io ci riuscii, pur se non convintissima, lei no).
GA mi aiutò moltissimo. Ho sempre avuto amanti non fumatori, tra parentesi.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (23 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho smesso nel 2009, il 3 novembre. Ho ripreso il 3 gennaio del 2012.
> Quando smisi lo feci solo perché mi ero stancata di essere una fumatrice (un pacchetto al giorno da vent'anni), di dipendere dai tabaccai, di dover sempre girare con la borsa per tenerci almeno le sigarette, perché mi ero davvero annoiata di me.
> Non ho mai avuto alcun risentimento fisico, né di salute né estetico, per il ricorso alla sigaretta e sono convintissima che si muoia comunque.
> 
> ...


Io ho dovuto finire il pacchetto. E confido nella mia pigrizia di uscire per andare a comprarle 
Per ora neanche una. Il mio limite sono le amiche tossiche che mi fumano in faccia tutta la sera :-(


----------



## Tubarao (25 Settembre 2014)

Ottavo giorno.


Se non ho fumato dopo una partita come quella di ieri..........sono sulla strada buona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ottavo giorno.
> 
> 
> Se non ho fumato dopo una partita come quella di ieri..........sono sulla strada buona.



Yes


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ottavo giorno.
> 
> 
> Se non ho fumato dopo una partita come quella di ieri..........sono sulla strada buona.


voglio sperare che almeno tu abbia sanguinosamente bestemmiato,esimio.  la partita si prestava


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ottavo giorno.
> 
> 
> Se non ho fumato dopo una partita come quella di ieri..........sono sulla strada buona.


Sì


----------



## Manon Lescaut (25 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ottavo giorno.
> 
> 
> Se non ho fumato dopo una partita come quella di ieri..........sono sulla strada buona.


SI!


----------



## Stark72 (25 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio sperare che almeno tu abbia sanguinosamente bestemmiato,esimio.  la partita si prestava


sullo stop e girata al rallentatore di Florenzi ho fatto riunire il Parlamento dei Santi e la Camera dei Beati


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Ottobre 2014)

come va?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (6 Ottobre 2014)

ho ceduto, venerdi' ne ho fumate due una in fila all'altra. poi basta.
pero' ora ho il pacchetto...


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ho ceduto, venerdi' ne ho fumate due una in fila all'altra. poi basta.
> pero' ora ho il pacchetto...


regalalo prima che tu ceda alla tentazione di aprirlo


----------



## zadig (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> regalalo prima che tu ceda alla tentazione di aprirlo


Ah allora non sei sparito!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (7 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> regalalo prima che tu ceda alla tentazione di aprirlo


troppo tardi. ora dovro' finirlo per ricominciare a smettere...


----------

